# Columbia Twosome



## Bren10 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi!

I just picked up a Columbia Twosome as a project bike. 
For the life of me, I can't find a serial number.

Are there any references as to features/layout/years for these?

Looking around the net, I haven't found anything quite like it. 

It has an odd horizontal captain's seat/stoker handlebar mount and an angled kickstand mount.

Three piece chainguard.

It has reflector pedals, textured in a parallel box pattern (not criss-cross).

The frame has parallel bars (not like the later more schwinn looking ones).

Someone with a sense of humor has replaced the Columbia headbadge with a Schwinn headbadge.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## OldRider (Nov 21, 2010)

We can better help you if we see pictures


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah,Post some pics. A real nice guy here is a Columbia expert and he should be able to help. He helped me find the year of my '75 Twosome.

Pat


----------



## Bren10 (Nov 21, 2010)

Guys,

Here we go:






We got it rolling with a little work. The front bearings need some TLC, they have been ridden with the cones loose.
Its a trip to ride.
A butch stoker can let you know which way they want to go by turning the captain's seat...

The rear saddle has a nice Schwinn tag on the back. The captains saddle don't have the tag, doesn't look like it every had one. I'd like to think it goes with the bike (it is a bit different in construction than the rear saddle) but there is no telling.

Thanks!


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 22, 2010)

It's of different construction than mine,I'll have to post a couple of pics. Mine has 2 rear seat stays as part of the frame and yours one. I'm guessing yours is older than the 70's. Is it a 26"er? 

Pat


----------



## Bren10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, it has 26" on it, I think the size I normally associate with a vintage Raleigh. The wheels themselves don't have much in the way of markings on them.

That there is no front brake doesn't mean anything... I'm pretty sure it was stripped (along with the reflectors).


----------

